# Apple Pie Moonshine 2...are a better one.



## jamesngalveston (Oct 7, 2013)

*This recipe is a reprint from Jack Keller's site. For the original recipe, please follow this link. - Editor*

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/wineblog22.asp


Apple Pie Moonshine 2

1 gal 100% pure, unfiltered apple cider 
1 gal unsweetened apple juice
8 4-inch cinnamon sticks (or 10 3-inch)
1 1/2 cup white sugar
1 1/2 cup (packed) light brown sugar
1 1/2 tblsp pure vanilla extract
1 spice packet (see below)
2 liters 190-proof Everclear or Diesel grain neutral spirit

*NOTE: Apple cider is unfiltered apple juice and is usually cloudy, not clear. Using cider is essential for the flavor
desired. 

Spice Packet
2 tsp powdered allspice
1 tsp nutmeg
3/4 tsp finely crushed or powdered cardamom
1/2 tsp powdered ginger

NOTE: If you absolutely cannot find cardamom, either ground (powdered) or seeds (which you crush in a mortar
and pestle before using for a much fresher taste), you can use 1/2 tsp of ground cloves (or slightly less) instead, but
the cardamom taste is what you really want.
Make a small muslin bag add spices and tie up the top.

Open the gallon jug of cider and stir in 1 teaspoon of powdered pectic enzyme. Recap the jug and set aside 24 hours.
In a large stockpot combine the apple cider, apple juice, sugar and cinnamon sticks. Bring to a soft boil, stir until
sugar is dissolved, place a lid on it, reduce heat just enough to hold the soft boil (watch for a few minutes to be sure it
doesn't boil over) and hold it there for at least 15 minutes but not longer than 30 minutes. Remove any scum that
forms on the surface, if any. Remove from heat, add the spice packet immediately, and allow to cool completely.
Remove the cinnamon sticks and spice packet. 

Transfer to 3-gallon carboy and add super kleer finning agent, are sparkoloid.

Stir and seal carboy with a solid bung or plastic wrap secured by a rubber band and
set aside at to clear.
Rack into another carboy and add vanilla extract and 190-
proof spirit. Stir and allow an hour or two to integrate. Rack into bottles or quart mason jars, leaving as little 
headspace as possible.
Store bottles from 2 weeks to 2 months to smooth out the bite and refrigerate 3-4 hours before serving. Always return
opened bottles to the refrigerator.


----------



## nealz2k (Jun 20, 2014)

Can't wait to try this!


----------



## hillbily (Feb 2, 2015)

I make the same thing but with less ingredients and works great.
1 gal crisp apple cider
1 gal unsweetened apple juice
1 bottle cinnamon sticks
1 cup light brown sugar
1 tsp nutmeg
2 bottles everclear

I bring it all to a light boil except for everclear. Let it cool to room temperature and dip into quart jars. 

I measure out everclear to 175 ml to 200ml and put it in quart jars first then dip contents from pot into quart jars. makes about 8-9 quarts.


----------



## JackKeller (Feb 3, 2015)

jamesngalveston said:


> *This recipe is a reprint from Jack Keller's site. For the original recipe, please follow this link. - Editor*
> 
> http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/wineblog22.asp



My thanks to the Editor for correctly attributing this recipe to my WineBlog. I put a lot of time, research, experimentation, and expense developing this recipe, which is obvious in the portions of the blog entry not included above.
_
Jack Keller_


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 4, 2015)

@JackKeller, If you are indeed "the" Jack Keller, let me be the first to welcome you to WineMakingTalk. I bet you $100 that if you make a post in the "Introductions" section, you will receive a hale and hearty welcome from scads of happy winemakers!

Best regards,


----------



## A2 (Feb 4, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> @JackKeller, If you are indeed "the" Jack Keller, let me be the first to welcome you to WineMakingTalk. I bet you $100 that if you make a post in the "Introductions" section, you will receive a hale and hearty welcome from scads of happy winemakers!
> 
> Best regards,



I can confirm it is. This is the Jack Keller that was nice enough to sit down for Legends in Winemaking. 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/jack-keller-winemaking-interview.html


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 4, 2015)

Great work Austin and Jack. Very cool to read about one of our generations winemaking pioneers.


----------



## JackKeller (Feb 4, 2015)

@sour_grapes, if you are indeed "the" sour grapes I've made a lot of wine with you. LOL I just might make an introduction, but I've been a member of this forum a while. I lurk now and than, but don't have much time to participate. Just too busy, but thanks. But I did enjoy the interview with Austin.
_
Jack Keller_


----------



## elizajane (Feb 4, 2015)

I would love to try this recipe, but unfortunately everclear is not available where I live (canada). Is there anything similar I could substitute?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 4, 2015)

JackKeller said:


> @sour_grapes, if you are indeed "the" sour grapes I've made a lot of wine with you. LOL I just might make an introduction, but I've been a member of this forum a while. I lurk now and than, but don't have much time to participate. Just too busy, but thanks. But I did enjoy the interview with Austin.
> _
> Jack Keller_



Jack Keller
I want to say thanks for putting in so much of your time and family time toward helping us making great wine from your receipes !!
The interview you did with Austin was fantastic !!!

I know it is not easy - but it is something that we choose - So I personally want to say thank you !!!


----------



## Thig (Feb 5, 2015)

Follow Jack on Tidbits if you don't already, great source of information.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 5, 2015)

Thig said:


> Follow Jack on Tidbits if you don't already, great source of information.



What is "Tidbits"?


----------



## Thig (Feb 5, 2015)

I misspelled it, go to www.tidbitts.com and search for Jack Keller. He has articles there twice a week on wine making. The first 30 days is free and you can cancel if you don't like it. After that it is $1 per month. A hell of a deal.


----------



## JackKeller (Feb 5, 2015)

@elizajane, talk to the senior person at your liquor store and ask for the highest proof neutral spirit they allow in Canada (and hope they have it in stock). It will do fine.

@Thig, thank you. Word of mouth is the best advertising you don't have to pay for. I appreciate it. The actual link is now the last in my signature block.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Exacly how I do it


hillbily said:


> I make the same thing but with less ingredients and works great.
> 1 gal crisp apple cider
> 1 gal unsweetened apple juice
> 1 bottle cinnamon sticks
> ...


----------



## maurtis (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks to Jack for putting together the recipe and James for posting it here. I made a batch and it has been in the bottle for only two weeks. I could not wait any longer and had some last night. Wow, this stuff is tasty. I figure it will be dangerously smooth in a few more weeks, but as is it is definitely a trouble maker.

Huge thanks fellas!


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 2, 2015)

I make mine just a little different.

Substitute clove for the nutmeg, add a bottle of vanilla vodka in place of the second bottle of everclear and use a half/half with white/brown sugar.
Bottle them in 16oz. mason jars with a cinammon stick in each.

They have an Apple Pie ala mode taste with the vanilla vodka.


----------



## maurtis (Mar 4, 2015)

Whoa, the past few days have made a huge difference. I am having one right now and it is smoooooth and delicious. Much better than any of the commercial apple pie moonshines that I have had. Incredible, thanks fellas!

Definitely brewing up another batch since I know this will go quickly once I give out samples to family.


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Jul 14, 2017)

Jack is to wine as Babe Ruth is to baseball. Ive read every recipe he has put on the net. His ribbons page is quite impressive.


----------



## JackKeller (Jul 16, 2017)

elizajane said:


> I would love to try this recipe, but unfortunately everclear is not available where I live (canada). Is there anything similar I could substitute?



elizajane, go to your liquor store and ask for the highest proof unflavored spirit they have. It will probably work, but just won't have the "kick" as the higher proof.

Good luck

p.s. (Unrelated) Thank you all for your kind words. They are much appreciated.


----------

